# Check the computer , Montana antelope draw



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

The Draw results are up. If you have a horse in that race.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck to all.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I got nutten, again...


----------

